# America = Inexpensive MAC = HAUL!



## Tahti (Apr 15, 2010)

I've been wanting new brushes for so long, so of course I splurged when I went on holiday to Boston. I couldn't afford/justify brushes on European prices, but I could with American ;D
I also got lots of eye colours, as I have a fairly substantial collection of lip products... most of which I never use! It was time to get some pigments into my life also. Everything is listed below. Hurrah! 

*Shadows* ;
Shroom, Goldmine, Beautiful Iris, Satellite Dreams, Saddle, Brown Script, Twinks, Shadowy Lady
*Pigments* ;
Vanilla, Naked, Rose, Old Gold, Teal Cornflower
*Paint Pots* ;
Bare Study, Blackground
*Blush* ;
Peachykeen
*Lip Products* ;
Kinds Sexy L/S, C-thru L/G, Bare S/S
*Brushes* ;
124, 138, 190, 109, 188, 130, 168, 227, 195, 242, 224, 219, 266, 208, 209


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice! Love all the brushes you bought! Enjoy...


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 15, 2010)

ooo you're getting my all excited! great all can't wait for mine! 
xxx


----------



## MACPixie (Apr 15, 2010)

That is one hell of a haul! Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## n_c (Apr 15, 2010)

Awesome haul!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow, awesome haul!


----------



## dbecker87 (Apr 15, 2010)

Wowee! Nice haul!


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow, what a great haul!!
You got so many nice basic products! And you're going to love the brushes


----------



## Chester (Apr 15, 2010)

Great haul!! Enjoy!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 15, 2010)

Holy Moly! incredible haul! LOVE all of the stuff you got! enjoy your goods!


----------



## nikkixoxox (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow you got so much!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 15, 2010)

Haul-tastic!!! Awesome haul, enjoy your goodies!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 15, 2010)

Saweeeet!


----------



## missboss82 (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice haul, enjoy.


----------



## somethingsweet (Apr 15, 2010)

Amazzzinggg haul!


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 15, 2010)

Great haul!!!!!!!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow, nice haul!

Yeah, brand name items are cheaper in America, but I also find that MAC is cheap in Hong Kong


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 15, 2010)

^^ Yes it is! I get all my MAC from Hong Kong!

Grat haul Tahti!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 15, 2010)

awesome haul!  i loveee the 134!  enjoy!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 15, 2010)

Glorious! <- the only word that came to mind


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice haul and good for you.  You must have saved a tonne of money


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 16, 2010)

What a great haul. I love all the brushes you got.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 16, 2010)

Awesome haul!  Hope that you enjoyed your trip!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 16, 2010)

Great haul!! America is like a MAC heaven for us in Europe *lol* MAC is so overpriced here. I got most of mine from the US too.


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow, looks like you had lots of fun! Enjoy your new goodies


----------



## angelisagemini (Apr 16, 2010)

NICE! Enjoy your new stuff!!!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 18, 2010)

Ya lucky yoke. Why the hell is Mac so dear here in Ireland anyways? Totally not fair! Enjoy your goodies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## darklocke (Apr 18, 2010)

Love your haul, so amazing! I'm going to Paris in July, and I'm imagining doing some similar damage - the prices on makeup are ridiculous here i Norway. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Apr 19, 2010)

Amazing haul!!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 19, 2010)

OMG!! Amazing haul!! I hope your enjoying your goodies


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Apr 19, 2010)

Great haul, I'm IN LOVE with your blog by the way. You're like the cutest blogger ever!


----------



## mizvolta (Apr 19, 2010)

Lucky you - what an impressive haul!


----------



## xJustgirlie (Apr 21, 2010)

Woooooow!
May I ask how much you spent in total?
wow, that's so much, i'm totally jealous.


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG Amazing haul!


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 21, 2010)

This is wow!
Love everything you picked!
Hope you'll have lots of fun with them.


----------



## fintia (Apr 21, 2010)

Enjoy your goodies! Peachykeen is one of my fave blushes


----------



## faetis (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a sweet haul! I'm loving all the brushes. Enjoy!


----------



## BellaGemma (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow I love it all-great choices!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 22, 2010)

amazing haul!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 22, 2010)

omg that's a drool worthy haul! Teal Pig and bare SS are awesome! And I envy your brushes!
MAC is so pricey here too. If I live in the US I'd buy a MAC every month!


----------



## nunu (Apr 22, 2010)

Amazing! Enjoy D


----------



## michieme (Apr 23, 2010)

I love your brush stash!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

the brushes made me faint!


----------



## Senoj (May 13, 2010)

OMG! This is almost like a mini makeup kit. I love it!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 14, 2010)

All those brushes...


----------



## hil34 (May 15, 2010)

great haul!


----------



## keeks87 (May 16, 2010)

When I eventually visit America, I think the first place I'll go will be the mac counter!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (May 16, 2010)

awesome haul 
enjoy em all


----------



## amber_j (May 16, 2010)

Beautiful haul, especially all those brushes. I love the 134. Enjoy!


----------



## Glam it up Girl (May 17, 2010)

FaBuLoUs....


----------



## Glam it up Girl (May 17, 2010)

LoVe iT


----------



## beautylush (May 17, 2010)

Jealous of the brushes!


----------



## lenchen (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_I've been wanting new brushes for so long, so of course I splurged when I went on holiday to Boston. I couldn't afford/justify brushes on European prices, but I could with American ;D
I also got lots of eye colours, as I have a fairly substantial collection of lip products... most of which I never use! It was time to get some pigments into my life also. Everything is listed below. Hurrah! 

*Shadows* ;
Shroom, Goldmine, Beautiful Iris, Satellite Dreams, Saddle, Brown Script, Twinks, Shadowy Lady
*Pigments* ;
Vanilla, Naked, Rose, Old Gold, Teal Cornflower
*Paint Pots* ;
Bare Study, Blackground
*Blush* ;
Peachykeen
*Lip Products* ;
Kinds Sexy L/S, C-thru L/G, Bare S/S
*Brushes* ;
124, 138, 190, 109, 188, 130, 168, 227, 195, 242, 224, 219, 266, 208, 209




_

 
nice!


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Great Haul!


----------



## xxMiSsMaKeUpxx (May 20, 2010)

love all of the brushes you got


----------



## Karuzela (May 21, 2010)

omg, the brushes (*_*)


----------



## Almost black. (May 21, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## Ellen1 (May 21, 2010)

Holy Haulage Batmen!
Great selection of brushes!!!


----------



## munchkin86 (Jun 1, 2010)

That is an excellent haul!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 1, 2010)

Amazing haul! I love the brushes. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

How wonderful!! you must be so happy w/all these great items!!


----------



## liibyz (Jun 5, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## Momolovesmac (Jun 6, 2010)

Amazing haul! prices in Asia's mac are also much ex compared to US!!!


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL, I bet those counter people didn't know what hit them


----------



## breathofcolor (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow, that is a big haul! Love it!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Oct 5, 2011)

an amazing haul ... i am in love


----------



## sunshine rose (Oct 5, 2011)

I know this is a really old thread but wow that was an epic haul!!


----------



## EndingStart (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh all those brushes! I am so jealous.


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 15, 2011)

all these at once! amazing!!


----------



## naturallyfab (Oct 16, 2011)

this is an amazing haul! Have fun!


----------



## litelity (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm super envious of all those brushes! Great haul!


----------



## sgr2008 (Oct 17, 2011)

great haul ! I do the same... Mac here is also too expensive !!!


----------



## x3n (Oct 18, 2011)

FANTASTIC HAUL


----------



## xsparrow (Oct 22, 2011)

LOOOOVEEE your haul! If I can justify spending that kind of money I would...


----------



## Scientist (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome haul!!!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 12, 2012)

How much does a MAC eyeshadow cost in America?


----------



## Kara Thrace (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Definitely I will need to carry an empty suitcase with me when I travel to USA!


----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice haul!


----------



## SILVER (Jan 25, 2012)

Great haul! So jelaous!


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 17, 2012)

I didn't know that American prices on Mac were a lot cheaper than everywhere else!


----------

